# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  за 30

## Serge

Есть тут кому за 30?

----------


## EnergyCOREs

Только по другую сторону. 27.

----------


## tempo

Недавно одной мм... знакомой, скажем, было 27. Работы нет, занятия нет, денег нет, но и проблем нет, жизнь легка, розовые фламинго летят в лазурном небе. 

Я спросил, зна+ет ли она, что через три года у ней в паспорте нарисуется красивый нолик после троечки. Слегка задохнулась )) но, воскольку я несколько (хм) старше, и вооб+ще-то мы родственники, сказала только: "Да ладно тебе!"

Но в цель я, несомненно, попал  :Smile:

----------


## Дмитрий_9

что от вроде 35 и кажется пора сходить с этого поезда..нет ничего хуже жалости к себе в этом возрасте

----------


## Serge

> что от вроде 35 и кажется пора сходить с этого поезда..нет ничего хуже жалости к себе в этом возрасте


 серьезное намерение или рефлексируешь?

----------


## Человек из будущего

А что после 30-и жизнь заканчивается? )) Мне 38 )) ничего вроде

----------


## Человек из будущего

Вопрос имеет продолжение?

----------


## tempo

Вопрос имеет!

Почему из будущего? Ведь будущее нам готовит принудительную эвтаназию в 65 лет (Европа уже голосует).

----------


## Человек из будущего

В будущем модифицируют гены, отвечающие за старение, человек будет жить вечно,  придумают аппараты-капсулы от всех болезней, но это еще не всё, люди научатся сохранять сознательную энергию без тела и приблизятся к Ангелам и Богу ))
Я здесь чтобы получить опыт низкоуровневой цивилизации )) смерти я не боюсь. Я уже умирал в будущем и в прошлом)

----------


## tempo

Чоловiк, так ведь большую часть населения модтфицируют по принципу саморазлагающейся пластиковой посуды )
отслужил - вознёс молитву Господу Всеобщему - и аминец )) на рециклинг и запчасти ))
Вспомни Дэвида Рокфеллера и его семь (!) пересадок сердца.

----------


## Serge

> А что после 30-и жизнь заканчивается? )) Мне 38 )) ничего вроде


 не заканчивается, возраст как возраст

----------


## Человек из будущего

Понимаешь, сейчас идёт время борьбы за ресурсы, это идёт ещё с прошлого. Физическое выживание идёт с времён древних племён, сегодня весь мир поделили народности имеющие разный уровень развития, и силы. Разные народы имеют свой ментальный уровень, это культура, религия, образ мышления, ценности закладываемые в понятия нормы и морали. Сказать что все люди будут жить под копирку это ничего не сказать. Уже сейчас можно сказать, что страна имеющая превосходство в технологическом развитии, будет доминировать в мире. Развитие технологий без правильного морально-нравственного развития невозможно. Это будет продолжаться до ядерной войны. Ядерная война случится, после неё выжившие люди объединятся, это будет совершенно новая идейная раса, её законы по нынешним меркам будут утопией, но именно она наведёт порядок на земле и даст реальный прорыв во всех сферах этой жизни. Поменяется всё представление о мире, будет разумное распределение ресурсов, робототехника вытеснит человеческие руки, а люди будут заниматься знаниями, наукой и творчеством. Разум и время людей будут занимать другие интересные вещи.

----------


## Человек из будущего

> не заканчивается, возраст как возраст


 Ну ты спросил с какой-то целью? или просто узнать ?

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Чоловiк, так ведь большую часть населения модтфицируют по принципу саморазлагающейся пластиковой посуды )
> отслужил - вознёс молитву Господу Всеобщему - и аминец )) на рециклинг и запчасти ))
> Вспомни Дэвида Рокфеллера и его семь (!) пересадок сердца.


 Время золотого тельца сменится после глобальной бойни, болезней и катаклизмов, это обязательно случится, цивилизация должна развиваться, даже если на это потребуется кровопролитие жителей планеты.

----------


## Serge

> Ну ты спросил с какой-то целью? или просто узнать ?


 просто я почитал форум и удивился - большинство составляют подростки. Их мотивы понятны. Хотелось бы узнать мотивы людей за 30.

----------


## Человек из будущего

У меня пока таких мотивов убивать себя нет, но я определённо устал от жизни. Вас что тяготит в этой жизни?

----------


## Человек из будущего

Моя усталость связана с моей неизлечимой болезнью, и с определёнными событиями, которые испортили мне жизнь. Но жизнь то не сахар, и я принимаю всё и хорошее и плохое. Я стараюсь концентрироваться на хорошем, всё же оно мне помогает держать себя в руках. Зависть, обида, разочарование, боль, потеря любви, утрата мотивации это всё что портит мне настроение )) Но я знаю, что это повод себя убивать, есть много вещей которые я могу делать, двигаться, дышать свободно, а это уже не плохо.

----------


## tempo

Человек, я в общем согласен с прогнозом для мира, кроме пункта.№0, в котором обозначена неизбежность бойни. Попробуй пожход "должен верить" (в возможность лучшего). Это повысит твою выживаемость.

Чем, кстати, ты болен?

----------


## Человек из будущего

Людям нельзя верить. Поэтому это никак не повысит мою выживаемость ) Я даже в себя не всегда верю, а ты хочешь чтобы я в кого-то верил. Верить можно в камень или в Бога )) в людей никогда ))
Я абсолютно здоров, а то что я написал, это от жалости к себе.

----------


## tempo

"должен верить" из того же учебника, что и ""жалость к себе".
ты их читал?

"должен верить" - это осознанный ывбор и стержень.
к господипомилую, отченащу и хлебу-в-вине не имеет отношения.

----------


## Человек из будущего

Я никому ничего не должен, я свободный человек ))
Моя стержень - это моя свобода! послушай песню 


Религии и Богов придумали люди, каждый в меру своего ментального развития придумал своего Бога, 
поэтому я не религиозный фанат, избранной религии никогда не было и не будет. Иначе Бог бы не дал людям свободу.
Религия нужна чтобы обозначить моральные принципы вне рамок закона. Когда человек будет следовать правильной жизни не из-за запретов а из-за его убеждения в то, что так правильно. 
Я верю в иерархию разумной силы, есть мир ниже нас по уровню, есть на много порядков выше. Я могу только понять что человек создан не случайно, знаю что есть у человека Создатель. А как люди видят этого Бога, они заполняют пустоту религией, верят в то, на что не могут найти ответ.

----------


## Человек из будущего

А вообще, я крещенный христианин, когда есть внутренний позыв я хожу в храм, мне нравится бывать в разных храмах, там красиво, если вижу красивый храм, обязательно зайду.
Мне вообще нравится духовные места, где люди избавляются хоть и на мгновение от своих "грехов" (ошибок), раскаиваются за "плохие"(ошибочные) поступки, настраиваются на высшую справедливость.
Человек способен материализовать всё о чем думает, поэтому горячо молящиеся святые видели проявление того, в кого они верили всем сердцем.

----------


## Человек из будущего

*Serge*, какие у тебя трудности? что привело тебя в эту тусовку?

----------


## tempo

о Боги, Че ) ты прав, никто не аолен заставлять и лишать свободы.
А учебник вот он

М

кстати, я тоже крещёный еретик )

----------


## tempo

ссылка не прошла. набери в Яндексе "должен верить". Первая же ссылка - твоя )

----------


## Человек из будущего

Посмотрел, это похоже на самогипноз или самопрограммирование или аффирмации, мне эта техника помогает лишь временно, эффект есть, но не такой какой бы я хотел видеть.
 Тебе помогает эта вера? Во что ты веришь ? зная при этом что это слепая вера в то, что никогда не может быть, или ожидание вечности. 
Как ты настраиваешься на эту волну "должен верить", какие техники используешь, расскажи свой опыт.

----------


## Человек из будущего

Я верю до первого промаха )) А если промах не один, вера слабеет, а если промахов много вера затухает совсем.

----------


## Человек из будущего

Может быть курить надо что-то чтобы входить в это изменённое сознание?! )) Но я не курю увы и ах ))

----------


## tempo

Техника - это костыль. Мой выбор - верить, что в безвыходной ситуации возможно только действие. Хотя бы оно и не дало результата.
Но оно даёт.
пример: У меня инвалидность 1й группы по зрению. Мы переписываемся довольно объёмными текстами.

----------


## Человек из будущего

Ну эту технику пишут все успешные люди, если ничего не делать, ничего не произойдет и не изменится. Если ты что-то делаешь, шансы есть.
Отрицательный результат, тоже результат и опыт. Это помогает да, но веры в себя не придаёт. Мне веру давала любовь к человеку, которая меня мотивировала, а сейчас мне ничего не хочется, смысла нет, руки опускаются, вот и где эту веру обрести, любить людей я не научился, они не заслуживают этого, хотя я всеми силами стараюсь их любить и прощать, но это всё не то.

----------


## tempo

Я не верю людям вообще, ибо обжёгся весьма.
Но попыток не оставляю, и иногда, редко, это оправдано. И мне этого "редко" хватает, чтобы продолжать.

Я не курю ) курение и проч. допинги не обязательны.

----------


## Человек из будущего

это - или + по зрению или это еще какие-то отклонения, я читал что заболеваний много, есть рассинхронизация глаз, когда один глаз видит а другой не видит, как с тобой это произошло? У тебя наследственное или ты как-то приобрел эту болезнь?

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Я не верю людям вообще, ибо обжёгся весьма.
> Но попыток не оставляю, и иногда, редко, это оправдано. И мне этого "редко" хватает, чтобы продолжать.
> 
> Я не курю ) курение и проч. допинги не обязательны.


 Извини что напрягают тебя своими текстами. Хорошо что не оставляешь веру. Мне есть чему у тебя поучиться.
А люди они такие, чем больше им доверяешь, тем больнее потом, теряешь веру в людей, но следуя твоей технике, надо верить ))
Допинги были бы кстати, но это стимуляторы. А стимуляторы вызывают привыкание и утрату работы своих естественных способностей.

----------


## tempo

это последствия СПИДа.
отслойка сетчатки, её существенная необратимая гибель.

но, тьфу-тьфу, глаза синхронны ) смотрюсь как живой )

----------


## Человек из будущего

Я думал тут зрение, а тут еще и СПИД, отслойка сетчатки? Ну при этом зрение же падает? Это минус сколько, или это очками не лечится? 
А есть операции вроде, но они дорогие да?

----------


## tempo

При отслойке сетчатка отмирает, у меня ещё и деструкция стекловидного тела. Сетчатку можно пришить только хирургически, не лазером. Шанс лишиться всего велик.
Очки не помогают. Поможет удаление хрусталика, который тоже мутнеет. Вот это мне и предстоит скоро. Будет чуть лучше. Один уже удалили, но там почти нет сетчатки.

Вот такие развлечения ) и кроме "должен верить" и тому подобного можно  только повеиться )

----------


## Человек из будущего

Так подожди, без хрусталика же вообще ничего видно не будет, только свет и ночь, так?
Сейчас ты видишь плохо на один глаз? а второй не видит ничего? 

Да уж, сколько тебе лет? Забыл как тебя звать? Меня Саня.

----------


## tempo

Один видит очень плохо, у меня перестроены цвета, размер шрифта больше сантиметра, + такая фигня, как у часовщиков.
Второй шлаз различает только 3х3 пиксела, и то мутных. Практически ноль.

----------


## Человек из будущего

Ну ты еще видишь, слепые тоже живут. Это кошмар, ну ты хоть пожил со зрением, знаешь что и как выглядит. А есть люди с рождения слепые, они даже неба синего не видели, эХ жаль что так происходит, беда когда люди не могут полноценно жить.

----------


## tempo

Ой беда-беда ) но зато я теперь знаю, кто мне кто. Все, которые были до, исчезли.
М у меня теперь есть "вызов", если использовать тот же "учебник".

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Жизнь воина - бесконечный вызов
> 
> Только воин может выстоять на пути знания. Воин не жалуется и ни о чем не сожалеет. Его жизнь - бесконечный вызов, а вызовы не могут быть плохими или хорошими. Вызовы - это просто вызовы .
> 
> Основное различие между воином и обычным человеком заключается в том, что воин все принимает как вызов, тогда как обычный человек принимает все как благословение или проклятие


 Ты про этот? 

а почему ник *tempo* это музыкальный темп, тогда надо писать без О
если сокращение от слова *temporary* временный, переходящий.

Воин должен быть воином до конца и везде!

----------


## Человек из будущего

Как давно это заболевание у тебя? Как жил до этого? Какой опыт за плечами? Сколько лет? Чем жил до этого? Как так получилось что ты получил СПИД? Расскажи больше о себе.

----------


## Человек из будущего

*tempo* если нет желания отвечать так и скажи или в личку можешь ответ скинуть, чтобы тут не афишировать.

----------


## tempo

Hombre_del_futuro, не смею отказать тебе )

Ему девять лет, Мне - столько, сколько ты проживёшь ещё, если будешь кушать суши и (умеренно) пить сакэ и не обижаться по пустякам ) Я получил его, поев немытой клубники ) За плечами у меня рюкзак, под которым я прячу крылья - одно белое, другое чёрное ) Паспорт: серия .. э, пожалуй, это лучше в личку ))

А к тебе у меня всего один, пока, вопро: ты из Армии Спасения или несусу (несамоубившийся самоубивец)? ;face;

----------


## Человек из будущего

47 лет? )) я может и больше проживу, а может и меньше )) Тут никто не знает  как получится, и сакэ и суши не и даже обиды по пустякам не изменят мою карму )) Мм, значит запретный плод сладок? Что за клубника такая немытая...? Я часто ем клубнику малину ежевику крыжовник горох не мытый у бабули на огороде, ничего подобного еще не слышал. А имя твоё как добрый незнакомец? 
Нет, я не "самоубивец" )) И не из "Армии Спасения". Я всю жизнь идущий по лезвию ножа, не по собственной воле)) А крылья мои отрубили и скормили голодным собакам, зато они теперь перестали на людей кидаться, всё не зря )) Но я продолжаю смотреть в небо и искать свой дом, на земле я чужой.

----------


## tempo

Чем кормить собак крыльями, лучше отрубить им хвосты )
Карма, что на неё ссылаться, она боится пристального взгляда.
А имя... если смешать можжевельник, сосновую смолу и лайм, добавить вишнёвую косточку, и поджечь - будет самое то ))

А тебя как величать? только не говори, что Вася Пупкинд ))

----------


## Человек из будущего

Я их не кормил, это сделали те, кто их(крылья) мне отрубил )) Нет, я не мстительный, пусть кушают, голодные звери тоже хотят кушать. А я что, я ничего, я мясо с крыльями ходячее))
Я думал что я ангел, но нет, не могу петь их песню, не могу проходить через стену, да и крылья уже не растут, во всём виноваты дикие злые люди, виноваты черные демоны, которые помогли им отрубить мне крылья, я так хотел улететь на небо, эхХ... жду своего часа, когда братья принесут крылья, но они сказали что это будет только после смерти. 
Ну ты бы ещё хлеще чего намутил, я всё равно не пойму, Миша?
Меня Саня, я же писал вроде ))

----------


## tempo

Хочу тебя обрадовать!
(нет, не "бог нас любит")

Вот:

http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...l=1#post166254

----------


## Человек из будущего

Нас кто-нибудь любит?
Если бы любил, не давал бы столько страданий, верно? Но Бог наш создатель, Он заложил в нас эту боль не зря, эта боль нам нужна чтобы мы выживали и развивались, сумели найти решения от боли и избавились от неё, научились правильно воспринимать эти болевые сигналы.
Человек состоит из физической и духовной составляющей, физическое-тело которое помогает нам получать опыт в этой жизни, и духовное - это интеллектуальная мыслительная сила, которая помогает осмысливать не физические вещи, просчитывать то, чего нет в этом мире, создавать, улучшать, развивать. Двигать это всё в физическом пространстве посредством мыслей, саморазвивающийся интеллект. 
Люди живут в придуманной ими иллюзией, всё получено из информации предков, получено из информации тех событий которые происходили раннее. 
Люди не понимают замысел Бога, и не верят в него, они хотят чтобы не было боли и страданий. Но они и нужны нам, чтобы мы в свободе могли выживать самостоятельно, чтобы мы смогли себя развить, смогли осознать себя, мы продолжение Его руки, в нас Его дыхание, и в нас Его потенциал. 
Может мы недостаточно совершенны, может быть мы устаревшая модель, а может мы просто на низком уровне развития, чтобы понять, как из такого примитивного саморазвивающегося интеллектуального "искусственного живого" интеллекта выросло нечто большее. 
Всё что мог дать Небесный Отец, он нам дал, и нужно быть благодарным, за этот опыт. Ничего просто так не происходит, даже если люди это не осознают. Они живут в своих иллюзиях, пытаясь решить свои проблемы, навязанные стереотипом общества, где с рождения вдалбливают ценности общества, предков. Да, часть информации полезна для выживания, но там много неправильной ложной, ошибочной информации, и каждое поколение должно развиваться, чтобы не повторить ошибок предков. 
Всё остальное придумали люди, они же придумали власть, деньги, капитализм, коммунизм, социализм и прочее прочее прочее...
Все модели нашего общества придуманы людьми, все религии придуманы людьми, все знания придуманы и собраны людьми, часть из которых заблуждения, дающие ложные векторы развития. 
А крылья есть у тех, кто верит в них ))

----------


## tempo

Как, должно быть, одинок Бог, чтобы замутить этакое )

я изобрёл иероглиф:

wIngS

----------


## Человек из будущего

Бог не одинок, но мне видится это большим глобальным экспериментом. За нашими чувствами стоит что-то больше что не может уместить наш разум и тело. Мы только частичка Его ))

----------


## Человек из будущего

> я изобрёл иероглиф:
> 
> wIngS


 - это крылья ))
покажи сам иероглиф

----------


## tempo

это англоязычный иероглиф )
так будет ещё лучше:

w!ngS    =    wings IS !

/всё, пора баю-бай/

----------


## Человек из будущего

Ты бы взял да нарисовал в японском стиле в производной форме, что чувствую то и рисую, крокозябру какую-нибудь ))
Доверься своим чувствам! ))

----------


## tempo

проблема в том, что по ходу рисования очень неплохо бы видеть этот ход, а я не могу )

----------


## Человек из будущего

А ты и не смотри, в этом будет еще больше смысла )) Расслабься, и отдайся только творчеству! Без страхов, без сомнений, без опасения, помни "Воин должен"!

----------


## tempo

"расслабься и отдайся" как-то нехорошо звучит ))
я думаю, и так неплохо.

Человек, а как давно собачки съели твои крылья? Что это было в реальности?

----------


## Человек из будущего

Крылья съели с рождения в этой реальности. Ну потрясений в жизни было много, одно из самых опасных было 13 лет назад, это было нечто такое ужасное, что  поменяло мои взгляды на мир вокруг. Это событие перевернуло всю мою дальнейшую жизнь, я познал столько страданий, что их хватило бы на десять земных жизней. Боль нечеловеческая, была не просто надуманным адом, эта было адом в реальности, каждое утро и каждый день, как маленькая победа над собой. Если бы я мог рассказать, но не могу, дал слово об этом больше не заикаться.

----------


## tempo

А знаешь, у того же автора, что писал о пути воина, есть и описание того, кто и как обгрызает крылья. Правда, там они названы иначе, но суть та же.
Теория гласит, что их можно восстановить.

----------


## Человек из будущего

Понимаешь, мне крылья обрезали не люди, это было с неба, хотя люди только радуются тому что я слаб, и тоже с ножами идут подрезать, они любят добивать чужую слабость. 
Я верю в судьбу, ибо те события что со мной произошли случайностью не назовешь, если бы этого не случилось, со мной всё было бы иначе. После этого я стал верить в фатальную силу, которая определяет судьбоносные моменты людей в жизни на земле.

----------


## tempo

Там - тоже не люди.
Тебе, как человеку, склонному к мистике, было бы интересно почитать.

----------


## Человек из будущего

Какую главу прочитать? Какой части? Ссылку можешь дать?

----------


## tempo

"Активная сторона бесконечности"

ты вроде никуда не спешишь, судя по ночным посиделкам. Читай целиком, или скачай аудиокнигу. У меня нет конспекта )

----------


## Человек из будущего

ок, спасибо, послушаю отпишусь )) щас баиньки, споки дорогой друг темпо!

----------


## Пулю в бошку

Да каждый из нас один, просто стукаем, шелестим и делаем вид, что вместе. Все равно рождаемся одни и уходим в одиночку. Грустим и плачем в подушку в одиночестве. Везде иллюзии.

----------


## C"s

Мне 36 и с каждым годов всё тяжелее. Если честно, держит только мама. Думаю, когда её не станет или когда мне станет совсем не выносимо, то я уйду.

----------


## Чувак

Мне тоже 36 и тоже держит только мать. Именно она всю жизнь вытаскивала меня из таких жоп, в которые я попадал, и даже сейчас я живу с ней и она меня кормит, пытается всячески помочь, покупает лекарства. Она не выгонит меня даже если я стану наркоманом. 
Но, всеже я почти уверен что несмогу прожить дольше нее, я уже давно на грани. А жизнь закончилась гдето в районе 30. А в 35 уже начались серьезные депрессии и серьезные проблемы с алкоголем. 
Мой отец умер изза алкоголя, а его мать (моя бабушка) все еще жива, ей уже 80 с чем-то. 
Думаю, у всех жизнь "заканчивается" в разном возрасте. Но одиночество после 30 - это либо стать алкашом, либо сойти с ума. Поэтому все стараются жениться до этого возраста. Некоторые даже на первой встречной. Сам такое наблюдал. 
После 35 заканчиваются не только друзья, но и враги. Я считаю, что я для моих старых (бывших) друзей - изгой. Нам больше не о чем поговорить, единственные общие интересы  - это были бы дети, если б они у меня были. 
Плюс ко всему, если ты женат, ты становишься в 2-3 раза богаче, ибо все расходы делятся на двоих а доходы суммируются. 
Я не женился, потомучто не очень люблю этих женских существ в плане их мозга. И детей тоже ненавижу. 
Даже если бы женился, скорее всего развелся бы в конце концов. 
Вот так вот в данный момент существую, уже пол года ищу работу, ладно хоть компьютер есть да интернет.

----------


## microbe

Мне 35-лет, а толку шибко не прибавилось.

----------


## Игорёк

> Плюс ко всему, если ты женат, ты становишься в 2-3 раза богаче, ибо все расходы делятся на двоих а доходы суммируются.


 Это смотря какая жена.. и не в 2-3 раза, а % на 20, если жена хорошая. Но с таким же успехом можно и в глубокий минус уйти... Какие-то наивные у тебя взгляды на жизнь, для 36ти.. Но может оно и к лучшему.

----------


## microbe

> Это смотря какая жена...


 Всё верно, если экономический союз то верно утверждение, а бывает и по другому когда в минус, а бывает и в плюс.

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Мне 35-лет, а толку шибко не прибавилось.


  А какой толк должен быть? Толк выражается в финансовом благополучии?

----------


## microbe

Нет, толк должен быть как добиться поставленной цели, если не смог значит что-то пошло не так.

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Нет, толк должен быть как добиться поставленной цели, если не смог значит что-то пошло не так.


  А какая цель? Научиться играть на гитаре? Купить квартиру в собственность? Завести семью? Устроиться на высокооплачиваемую работу? Исцелиться от болезни? Купить слона? 
А если цель просто избавиться от страданий и боли? Чем это не цель?

----------


## jeri

...

----------


## microbe

Так смысл жизни и должен быть в достижение поставленной цели, а не сама цель - ибо там пустота и пресыщение.

----------


## Стриж

Мне 37 лет. Исполнится этой осенью. Вообще не парит ни разу. Пришло моё время размышлений о смерти и жизни... Без обидчивости и горячности молодости.

----------


## ilu

хм, какие интересные совпадения :Smile:

----------


## microbe

> Мне 37 лет. Исполнится этой осенью. Вообще не парит ни разу. Пришло моё время размышлений о смерти и жизни... Без обидчивости и горячности молодости.


 Мне через четыре дня исполниться 36-лет, чувствую что старею, хотя внутри думаю что молодой как в 20-лет. С другой стороны уже живу по течению реки.

----------

